# Who's up a tree?



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Currently 30ft up in Illinois. Hunting a clover patch and crp on the perimeter of a corn field. Seeing some young deer so far.


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

Nice rage chisel tip


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Not going up a tree today, I will use the N wind to do some rattling in a hr or so..WW


----------



## FreeFire (Jan 30, 2008)

Enjoying the north breeze and the company of some doe eyed ladies!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just climbed down out of one!! No kills this morning but lots of deer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Whuuuuut

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Not Anymore...*

Been in the woods since opening day and feel like a mushroom. Rained most of last week on us in E. Tx. Back home in the world of running water and flushing toilets and diggin' it. Will post up manana about events. No kills, but loved my time in the woods. Hope to sit the bow stand again during gun season. It's not about the meat for me, it's about the hunt. Good luck and be safe. I about dislocated a finger one morning, catching myself, carrying the bow into the tripod and fell backwards in the dark. Luckily, was the last day of hunting. I use a finger tab (old school) and was concerned I wouldn't have the strength to pull the string back. Good luck!!

****-Man, I like that hood, but is it noisy when you turn your head? I have a similar leafy hood, but it's noisy to me (not the animals) when I turn my head. Been using the spandex type, close fitting hoods for the last two seasons.

WT-heck, **** Chaser's name is censored???


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rattled in 4 places yesterday morn, had a 3y/o 8pt show within 2 minutes, run right past me within 10yrds and stopped about 15yrds, I scared the poop out of him when I asked him 'where ya going' he lit out like a pack of Walkers were on him. Had a doe n a small 6 come in and tried to go around to wind me, but where I was they would have had to cross the bayou to get downwind, she finally spooked and took the 6 with her. Not a bad morn, 4 spots, n 2 pd off with 3 deer showing, all 3 were inside 25yrds but would have been tough getting a shot off....I did run something off when I got up from the second place, I just didn't stay long enough....WW


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Was out before the front. To much to do yeaterday. Saw a young doe and fawn before sun up. A nice doe came in around 9:00. Was thinking about a meat kill. Someone though shot at a hog no far from me and spooked her. Then it got hot and i went home. 

Oh I did shoot at the **** who has been messing with my feeders. Missed him and lost the arrow. I stopped at achadamy and walmart on the way out looking for cheap arrows with a small game point, but no one had any. So lost a good arow and point. Its in a tree somewhere. It flew out of sight then heard a thud.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

First one is my old faithful. The second one was a late pre-season decision. Needs some tree trimming, but gonna be a good location!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bassman5119 said:


> Been in the woods since opening day and feel like a mushroom. Rained most of last week on us in E. Tx. Back home in the world of running water and flushing toilets and diggin' it. Will post up manana about events. No kills, but loved my time in the woods. Hope to sit the bow stand again during gun season. It's not about the meat for me, it's about the hunt. Good luck and be safe. I about dislocated a finger one morning, catching myself, carrying the bow into the tripod and fell backwards in the dark. Luckily, was the last day of hunting. I use a finger tab (old school) and was concerned I wouldn't have the strength to pull the string back. Good luck!!
> 
> ****-Man, I like that hood, but is it noisy when you turn your head? I have a similar leafy hood, but it's noisy to me (not the animals) when I turn my head. Been using the spandex type, close fitting hoods for the last two seasons.
> 
> WT-heck, **** Chaser's name is censored???


Not noisy. Got it at academy last year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

